# Breaking hearts and spirits all in the same day.



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

See this fish?



This girl is so very frustrating. She is such a pretty girl and has three suitors yet, wants nothing to do with any of them. And they are handsome little boys! 

Suitor number one: Mr. Grump




From isolation she went in with him. He flared up so pretty for her. She gaped her mouth at him and then he hid. He refused to come out because every time he would try to show off for her, she gaped and swam off. 

Suitor number two: Little man. 


This is his setup, he is in hiding. Because of her. Added her and he flared. She down right ignored him. No gaping, so show of interest, just as if he wasnt even there. Ugh
Edit: Here is a couple pics of him, he came out for a few to show his love. 




Suitor number three: Man fish


He would flare she would gape and then stripe up for him. This confuses man fish thinking he has a chance. However she would swim off leaving him with a giant WTF? look on his sad fishy face. 

His setup is the largest of the three, the 55 gallon.


If I could I would thump her little nose and tell her to cooperate. Its like she knows she can be picky.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Those are great looking fish!
Breeding,so simple(happens all the time without any of our input),yet so complicated and frustrating(hasn't always worked out so well for me!),YET WE ARE INSPIRED,EVEN DRIVEN TO KEEP TRYING!
I wish all the luck,if my super reds ever breed I'll gladly trade for some of those guys!They are great looking fish!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks! These are the fish whom many betta keeper aspire to house. They are expensive only because they are jerks. Usually easily bred yet hard to get fry due to the males notorious nature of swallowing the fry if he feels they are threatened or improper fertilization of the eggs. 

Just this one female. Man I have never had any of my ladies act like this. The worst part? locating a second female has proven to be impossible due to everyone having an over abundance of males. Well that and you usually have to buy a pr or reverse trio. Like i need five males lol.


----------

